# Best Private Medical Insurance



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Which would be the best (and cheap ofcourse) Private health insurance. I am looking for a basic one which has an OPD for minor treatment of cough, cold etc stuff for a couple. Can you suggest which one to go with. This is gong to be our first policy. 

Additionally i have been researching and found out one called Frank Medical Insurance, Any Idea on how is it?

Look forward to hear from you guys.
Thanks
Jag


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Look on iselect, you can pick & choose what you want covered & it will show you all the providers and yearly or monthly price. That way you won't pay extra for things you don't want or need!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jagmohansj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Which would be the best (and cheap ofcourse) Private health insurance. I am looking for a basic one which has an OPD for minor treatment of cough, cold etc stuff for a couple. Can you suggest which one to go with. This is gong to be our first policy.
> 
> ...


Some sites which will be useful for you.

Compare Health Insurance, Private Health Cover & Fund Comparison in Australia - helpmechoose.com.au

Private Health Insurance - iSelect

PrivateHealth.gov.au - Australian Health Insurance Information

Health Insurance Comparison, Compare Health Cover & Health Funds | moneytime

Cheers.


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Maddy & Shel.

I have been going through these websites, but i am really confused about one thing. None of these private medical insurances cover General Practioner. All of them either talk about hospitalization or extras like dental etc. None of them talk about General Practioner. Do you know any who covers this one?


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

All of it depends on which visa you are on and whether you have a Medicare card or not. If you have a medicare card, your GP visit will be covered by Medicare up to a limit and if you are charged more than that limit (sometimes called the GAP) some private health insurers will cover that. For example, if the GP visit costs 100$ and Medicare pays up to 35$, the rest may be covered by private insurance. 

If you are on a visa where you are not eligible for a medicare card, try looking for insurance providers who cater for overseas students. Medibank Private is one company along with a lot of others.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Adding to what jshara said, it's also good to note that if you are eligible for Medicare, you won't ever have to pay to make up what Medicare doesn't cover if you go to doctors who *bulk bill* - Medicare will cover 100% of the cost at places that bulk bill.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

jshara said:


> All of it depends on which visa you are on and whether you have a Medicare card or not. If you have a medicare card, your GP visit will be covered by Medicare up to a limit and if you are charged more than that limit (sometimes called the GAP) some private health insurers will cover that. For example, if the GP visit costs 100$ and Medicare pays up to 35$, the rest may be covered by private insurance.
> 
> If you are on a visa where you are not eligible for a medicare card, try looking for insurance providers who cater for overseas students. Medibank Private is one company along with a lot of others.


How do you find out if your visa allows you Medicare ? I'm o a 176 family skilled migrant visa


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone on a PR visa is entitled Medicare at the same level as a citizen. 176 or 175 visas fall into this category.

A large portion of Australians take out some level of private insurance to add to this.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> How do you find out if your visa allows you Medicare ? I'm o a 176 family skilled migrant visa


Then yes, you are eligible. It's on the very first page of information for the 176 visa on the immi site:
What does this visa let me do?:
- Receive subsidised healthcare through Medicare and the Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme (PBS)
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have got PR you should have a Medicare card. Take all your documents i.e. passport, bank card etc and walk into any Medicare office, they will issue you a temp card on the spot.


----------



## frequent_flyer (Nov 25, 2011)

jagmohansj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Which would be the best (and cheap ofcourse) Private health insurance. I am looking for a basic one which has an OPD for minor treatment of cough, cold etc stuff for a couple. Can you suggest which one to go with. This is gong to be our first policy.
> 
> ...


Hi - I've been with Bupa for about 3 years and it's served me really well. Had to claim for spine surgery and they were quite good. Worth the investment!!


----------



## fnb111 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the helpfull information members.
Kind Regards
Johan


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the valuable comments and information. There is still a bit of confusion...i just got of the the call from iselect and the lady said that since i am on a 457 visa i should be going for the overseas visitor health cover instead of the normal one... Is this true? or can i select any policy that i want to from iselect? Also she said me that since i am on a 457, i am not elegible for the 30% tax rebate, is it also true?

Below is what she is suggesting me
====================================
Thank you for using iSelect to help you find the Overseas Visitors health cover that suits you. We recommend the following health insurance policy for your consideration: 

Australian Unity Overseas Policy Details.

Selected Policy : 457 Visitors Health Cover 

Type of Cover : Hospital Cover 

Excess/Co-Payment : No excess applies 

Quarterly Premium :$950.00 

Membership Type :Couple 
=====================

Thanks
Jagmohan


----------



## chrisprice70 (Apr 25, 2009)

jagmohansj said:


> Thanks Guys for the valuable comments and information. There is still a bit of confusion...i just got of the the call from iselect and the lady said that since i am on a 457 visa i should be going for the overseas visitor health cover instead of the normal one... Is this true? or can i select any policy that i want to from iselect? Also she said me that since i am on a 457, i am not elegible for the 30% tax rebate, is it also true?
> 
> Below is what she is suggesting me
> ====================================
> ...


Hi Jagmohan, we too are arriving on a 457, I looked at iselect, the price for a family of 4 for 12 months was $3800, the quotes from IMAN (sent via our agent) were a lot less, I'm still going to look around, but here's the web address.
Good luck.
Chris

Plan Comparison - IMAN Australian Health Plans


----------



## reliancegeneral (Jun 26, 2015)

*medical insurance*

On visiting reliance general people can gain benefit for best kind of medical insurance.


----------

